# 4.3 passenger rating



## UberEastCoast (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah, well, ---- you too, Uber drivers.

I checked all the lists in this great thread by TurkUber. I don't do any of the bad things.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-am-i-rated-4-3-stars.56883/

So why the 4.3 passenger rating?


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

I've been a driver since June 30th 2017, with almost 2800 trips. What I've learned from my passengers and these forums is drivers rate based on tips. I don't because a tip is extra, not a guarantee. I can guarantee you any driver with less than a 4.85, which is a crap driver, and will give a non tipper less than 5 stars. So if you get a low star like that cancel and request another. I wish uber would just fire all drivers with less than a 4.8. I've got a 4.89 and I'm an asshole.


----------

